# The Gardener's Friend



## ossian (Jul 2, 2016)

I was trimming some heather in the garden yesterday when this little chap popped up and surprised me!



How he managed to avoid the garden fork I was thrusting into the heather to check if the wasp's nest that I had treated recently was now dead, I will never know. Neither will I know how he managed to avoid the shears that I was using to trim the heather. He is one lucky froggy, but he did keep me company for a while before popping back under the heather for a sleep. So long as he eats the slugs that he finds, I'll be happy!


----------



## Raven (Jul 2, 2016)

He's a lucky frog to avoid both the fork and shears.
Is there a pond nearby where he would be safer and happier?


----------



## ossian (Jul 2, 2016)

There is not, Raven. I dont know where he has come from. We do have farmland close to the house so he may have wandered over from a pond in a field.


----------



## Redd (Jul 2, 2016)

A neighbor of mine has one that goes between her small man made pond and a row of thick hostas.


----------



## ossian (Jul 2, 2016)

It is usually pretty damp where hostas thrive.

Does anyone know if they eat slugs? That really would be helpful if they did.


----------

